# So, who is joining the Challenge? Let's go!



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2011)

You can enter anytime between April 4th and April 15th, 2011.

Click the link below. You know, that great big black rectangle down there!  

Get in great shape for summer, brothers and sisters!

And win some good stuff along the way! *Cash* and credit for all kinds of things courtesy of our sponsors. 

Some have expressed concerns that the sponsors sell items that are illegal in the U.S., however each sponsor has items legal to own in these United States _and _the major reward of this challenge is, _of course..._

*A better YOU!*​
Click the link and check out the fun.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no legal concern, if you win and want to forfeit a store sponsor's credit you may, that is between you and the sponsor.  

There are still very nice cash prizes, *and ALL of the cash prizes will be in the form of a check directly from IRONMAGLABS INC.* 

HGH insider is not a store and *we* will be dispersing their cash prizes combined with ours in one check from IRONMAGLABS INC. to each winner.


----------



## rayray1295 (Apr 3, 2011)

_REALLY!!SOUNDS GREAT!!_


----------



## carmineb (Apr 3, 2011)

working on it....


----------



## brad1008 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm joining. This will be my first "competition" but i guess you gotta start somewhere right lol


----------



## Winning (Apr 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> There is no legal concern, if you win and want to forfeit a store sponsor's credit you may, that is between you and the sponsor.
> 
> There are still very nice cash prizes, *and ALL of the cash prizes will be in the form of a check directly from IRONMAGLABS INC.*
> 
> HGH insider is not a store and *we* will be dispersing their cash prizes combined with ours in one check from IRONMAGLABS INC. to each winner.


I'll pm you my name in a few mins.  So you have it on hand when I win in a few months.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm in guys. Sent Paradise a PM about posting my pics. I was the second to join the comp and still no pics. 

Curt I checked out your you tube. Good stuff!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> *There is no legal concern, if you win and want to forfeit a store sponsor's credit you may, that is between you and the sponsor.  *
> 
> There are still very nice cash prizes, *and ALL of the cash prizes will be in the form of a check directly from IRONMAGLABS INC.*
> 
> HGH insider is not a store and *we* will be dispersing their cash prizes combined with ours in one check from IRONMAGLABS INC. to each winner.



Sounds awesome!



rayray1295 said:


> _REALLY!!SOUNDS GREAT!!_



Are you in? The deadline is growing nearer, man!



carmineb said:


> working on it....



Got it done? 



brad1008 said:


> I'm joining. This will be my first "competition" but i guess you gotta start somewhere right lol



Excellent!



Winning said:


> I'll pm you my name in a few mins.  So you have it on hand when I win in a few months.



lol

Confidence counts!



Dr. Tox said:


> I'm in guys. Sent Paradise a PM about posting my pics. I was the second to join the comp and still no pics.
> 
> Curt I checked out your you tube. Good stuff!



Thanks for checking out the YouTubes, Doc. Glad you're in the competition!

STILL TIME TO SIGN-UP! JOIN TODAY! _NOW!_ ​


----------

